# Username meanings



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Might have been done before but just wondering what peoples usernames stand for or mean. Some are self explanitory im sure, others clever and some I just dont get.

I will start the ball rolling. Mine is scoman. My last name is schofield with a silent h. So my user name is as simple as the first part of my last name added to man...... yes very exiting i know.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

bruus - is just my middle name which in Danish means bruce or also sparkles which i will assume that makes me look like a diamond to the females.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > bruus - is just my middle name which in Danish means bruce or also sparkles which i will assume that makes me look like a diamond to the females.
> ...


* Edward Cullen


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > bruus - is just my middle name which in Danish means bruce or also sparkles which i will assume that makes me look like a diamond to the females.
> ...


Well i have been know to be off with the fairies :lol: .


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

rp- initials for Rob Patrick

243- I do a bit of shooting in the winter months for deer (sorry if you don't agree with this but its great fun and provides great meat) a 243 is the calibre of rifle I use.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bruus said:


> bruus - is just my middle name which in Danish means bruce or also sparkles which i will assume that makes me look like a diamond to the females.


Sparkles it is.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a school bus driver.


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

My cats name


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

sbd said:


> I'm a school bus driver.


and you have a skull as your avatar????????????


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

eagle4031 said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a school bus driver.
> ...


And a crossword. People see what they want to see ;-) .

I'm actually a substitute belly dancer (alternate Thursdays if Fatima's in rehab).


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Mines way tricky :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hgfish (Dec 30, 2010)

My initials and I fish - pretty unimaginative I know. Must also work out an avatar at some point.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

killer's a kickname that a bunch of old school buddies gave me, we all get togeather once a year for a fishing trip & all have nick names, they called me killer from all the pig shooting trips i used to do, & that i used to breed Muscovy ducks at home & fatten them up for the dinner table . I'm not a bad person, just grewup a little diffent then some. 
cheers Ron.(KILLER)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

you will have to guess mine


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine was my boats name (sums up my fishing adventures)
It's always been either a day of reel drag OR a real drag of a day...


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my first Yak not too long ago but once on it and I am Yak-for-ever


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

IS that because Queensland keeps flooding?


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm Red


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

koich said:


> IS that because Queensland keeps flooding?


Yak is useful in the floods but no I just love being out on the yak.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine is my my name and initial + the stupid number yahoo made me add to it because it was already being used.
And i use the same username as my email otherwise i would forget it


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i bought a feelfree moken in 2009. hence feelfree09. having sold the moken, now i feel free when im out on my yak and have done since 2009


----------



## gcdoc (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine is initials and Hockey nickname , my coach used to ask me to go and "fix up" a troublesome opposition player hence doc


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

lots of replys and some useful insights.......... keep them coming


----------



## bitisbitis (Jan 30, 2011)

Having kept reptiles for man years and being very fond of the adders, I went with bitis bitis.... Bitis is a genus of venomous vipers found in Africa.


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

....


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

sbd said:


> I'm a school bus driver.


SBD that's what we used to call a silent fart -silent but deadly. Mine should be self explanatory I fly fish and my #4 weight is my fave - Pat.


----------



## DaveLittle (May 17, 2011)

4weightfanatic said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a school bus driver.
> ...


A man after my own heart... I'm pretty sure mine is self explanatory


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

I always seem to drop fish overboard and always get my lines tangled or barbs embeded. Wonder why I still bother really :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't you guess. Now I have two, what am I to do?

Seriously, I bought a marine radio. When you call VMR/Coastguard they want your registration number. So I gave them one. Also, there are often 2 or 3 of us in the group of sea kayakers, but I was the first with a radio so....

Knew you'd guess. It wasn't that hard, was it?

Kayakone


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Can't you guess. Now I have two, what am I to do?
> 
> Seriously, I bought a marine radio. When you call VMR/Coastguard they want your registration number. So I gave them one. Also, there are often 2 or 3 of us in the group of sea kayakers, but I was the first with a radio so....
> 
> ...


Don't do the Tasman Sea crossing, Kayak One was Andrew McCauley's call sign.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you guess. Now I have two, what am I to do?
> ...


Thanks for the advice Dave. I was thinking about Bass Strait though. That's not as far, is it?


----------



## TheChief (Jan 2, 2011)

The Chief comes from the Footy Show actually. Comes from Jason Dunstall being called "The Chief" because he looks like a big Silver Back Gorilla!

I got the same nickname not because I look like Dunstall but because I look like big hairy Gorilla. :lol:


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

My username is samrota. Sam being my first name, and i'm obsessed with Mazda Rotaries, which we call rotas down here.

I have got a project car going at the moment. 1980 Series 2 RX-7, waiting for me to put the 13b Turbo motor in i have. Will be stock looking from the outside, but will go like no tomorrow when finally finished.

Go the rota motors. Just love the sound, give me chills down the spine every time i hear one.

Probably too old (32yrs) to be mucking around with sports cars, but people do tell me that i'm still a big kid. What can i say?

Videos are not mine. But gives people an idea what the good old rotary can do.











If i had enough money maybe put this engine in. :lol: :lol:






Samrota


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chilli (Jul 2, 2011)

Im only a member of two forums and on both i am Chilli... i really dont know why i chose that for my username initially?? Im not Paris Hiltonish so i dont think im a super hot dude (but i am)... my real name is Billy so maybe i regressed into grade 3 rhyming and thought it was cool? It is cool....right? :?


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

...


----------



## Chilli (Jul 2, 2011)

Holy SH$T... ive got a heckler in the audience!!! No i really didnt get into it that much mate lol...just kinda popped into my head. Just between you and me i know you chose your name from Basic Instinct dude... although bunny kins has a ring to it it? You may call me bunnykins Shoota ;-)


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Chilli said:


> Holy SH$T... ive got a heckler in the audience!!! No i really didnt get into it that much mate lol...just kinda popped into my head. Just between you and me i know you chose your name from Basic Instinct dude... although bunny kins has a ring to it it? You may call me bunnykins Shoota ;-)


LOL

If I was picking a username from Basic Instinct that would stick out it would be " Beaver"

I was one of those kids in the street, where you spent your child hood that would shoot cats with a BB gun, pull wings off cicadas, and pull heads off ya sisters doll collection.

I'm a bit more civilized and grown up now, I blow things up for a living, pull heads off collectable dolls only and tell the kids to pull wings off cicadas instead ( delegation as a responsible adult).

I love bunnikins, especially on a farm up Bindara NSW where I get to play with lots of them at 3750 fps :twisted: :lol:

Cheers

Shoota :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 2, 2011)

lol evil bastard


----------

